# C clamp



## PeterT (Dec 23, 2016)

grabbed off another forum, made me chuckle


----------



## Alexander (Dec 24, 2016)

lol could any one be that dumb?


----------



## PeterT (Dec 24, 2016)

suspect staged (...by a welder... with good sense of humor!)


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 25, 2016)

great chuckle, nonetheless!


----------



## Janger (Jan 17, 2017)

looks like he's welding angle iron to aluminium too... :>


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 21, 2017)

April is here already?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 23, 2017)

They make digital C clamps like this one but you have to tighten down the tiny set screw really hard to get it to hold. I think the digital readout is to show how many lbs of holding power you're using. Yeah...that's what it's for....


----------



## 4Jawbilly (Oct 17, 2017)

Reminds me of that University Student which tried to use a Cutting Torch as a Hammer !

Cheers


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm afraid to ask what he used the acetylene tank for. 

Must have been a correspondence university.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 17, 2017)

It works better by welding on those big blocks of smooth granite - must be to absorb heat, right? -- right?


----------



## Janger (Oct 17, 2017)

Groan... I’m going to delete this thread.


----------

